# Do you own a pair of ''Stripper Shoes''?



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 31, 2009)

Just wondering how many of you do or not!

I do, but I don't really wear any of them in public
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! lol 

I have an obsession with pretending I'm a playmate/stripper at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol 


Example:


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 1, 2009)

I never wear them anywhere, but they're fun to play with sometimes for the hubby's enjoyment.

I don't wear heels of any sort really, so I can only wear them for 10 mins max before to dogs get to barkin LMAO


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes a couple...But they are for in house activity only..I never step foot out the door in them or outside my dh's eyesight...they are like 7" tall...crazy!!  they are stepping shoes...sure is hell can't walk in them


----------



## Skin*Deep (Feb 2, 2009)

I have several! I love being a girl! I teach pole dancing though, so I do get to leave the house in mine!!!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 2, 2009)

i have 3 pair, and they only get worn for my bf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good times man, good times.


----------



## hhunt2 (Feb 2, 2009)

I used to own a pair and wore it at my senior prom. 

But the crazy thing is... here in Nothern California, there are many stores that sell stripper shoes and clothes.  Crazy considering we don't have too many strip clubs here.

But I wouldnt mind getting another pair.  It's fun to act like someone else.


----------



## Divinity (Feb 2, 2009)

I got mine on Hollywood Boulevard in Cali for stripper purposes.  After that 4 month stint, I just keep them for mine and hubby's enjoyment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mine don't even have that big of a platform - I don't know how some of these chickies walk on 4 inch platforms!


----------



## fingie (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, I have a few pairs...
but I work at a strip club, haha
I'm not a dancer but I enjoy playing on the pole when we're closed


----------



## prettysecrets (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes I do and I wear them proudly!!


----------



## Mac_Lust (Feb 2, 2009)

Of course!!! I love them. I have too many. (a previous boyfriend was addicted to me dressing up  ha ha well i guess i mean dressing down) ... i like to put music on and dance around in them... great work out..


----------



## mrsdarcy001 (Feb 3, 2009)

Absolutely! And they are lucite and sparkly pink and I love 'em. But they are strictly for, ahem, entertaining at home. They don't leave the boudoir.


----------



## florabundance (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah of course! I think at least one pair is essential to existence lol


----------



## Willa (Feb 3, 2009)

o_0

And I thought everyone hated these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No offense, I guess I must be stuck up on this one


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Feb 3, 2009)

I wore shiny red stripper shoes to prom. With a white tutu and corset. Needless to say my outfit was the talk of the night lmao.


----------



## CherryAcid (Feb 3, 2009)

I have about 6 pairs of stripper shoes and boots.  I am heavily into pole dancing though and i tend to wear them when i practice at home.  I have worn them to special events though


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't have any _yet_. I want some really bad. There's these boots w/ the UK flag on them, omg I have to have them. They were in Cosmogirl!


----------



## TexasBelle (Feb 3, 2009)

I voted no. In fact, I didn't own any typical "stripper shoes" even when I was a stripper (for a brief period of time, MANY years ago when I was much thinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I'm all for high heels, but not for twisting my ankle and tripping over everything . . .


----------



## Rennah (Feb 4, 2009)

Ummm, no.

I can barely balance in 2 or 3 inch heels.


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 4, 2009)

no but i do have stripper outfits-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 baby#2 should be here in no time


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm going to say no to the heels... and also yes to the outfits... I just wear my sexiest pair of heels for those outfits... I guess I have some that are borderline... but they're more like classy s&m callgirl shoes. The shoes get to go out, the outfit stays at home.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Feb 5, 2009)

no, but I`m dying to get a pair. Should have bought when I was in L.A., in one of the gazillion stripperesque stores on Hollywood Boulevard. I got a hot nurse costume instead.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 now that ....is hot!


----------



## Starr1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Of course I do. . . but nothing over 6"- not trying to break my neck.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 7, 2009)

When I danced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stripper shoes were still manageable.

Didn't stop me from going out and buying a pair though. I have the two heights, and can't walk in either of them worth a shit! Sucks because I love being able to strut my shit in some tacky ass high heel shoes and man can I work it.... but that is when I am in regular heels. I float, I glide, I am magical, put me in elevated shoes, and I'm on my ass!


I have a raised bed so the heels give me the perfect height and something to keep me standing while giving oral pleasure to the man.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh how I adore thee


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Feb 7, 2009)

I prefer to call them "Bedroom Slippers"!

If you're really interested in exquisitely made, classy shoes that have sex appeal to the nines check these out! His wife designs these gorgeous beauties! If you have a shoe fetish, even in the smallest degree - you're in for a treat! 

High Heels Elite-Heels Online Shop für High-Heels der besondern Art 

*MySpace.com - elite-heels.com - 37 - Male - Bayern - www.myspace.com/eliteheelspictures **



*


Lately, I've been obsessing over Jessica Simpson's Shoes & Boots as I've bought my third pair of these beauties! 

I _@#$%ing_ LOVE these Boots!!! The cuff on these Flips up and over the knee! They're the end! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They're not exactly "Stripper" Boots by any stretch of the imagination, but I do a lot of Sexy/Elegant Pirate costuming and these are perfect.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Feb 8, 2009)

I got a pair of shoes and a pair of boots since it looks like I'm going to have to start stripping, can't find another job and money is tight. The shoes are really high platforms and the boots also have platforms, but not nearly as high as the shoes. I prefer the boots because my offer more support and you can change the color of the tongues. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








The shoes are really cool though.





I don't have a problem with my boots, I can run in those. But I've broken my ankles so many times that I need the support, I'm a little wobbly in the shoes because I know my ankle could give out at any moment.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 8, 2009)

I find it funny that they have the pictures of the toes all neatly inside the shoe. 

When I wear them my toes are out on the rim hanging on for dear life, as if to look down at the ground and say "bitch, don't you fall. That shit'll hurt!"


----------



## User38 (Feb 8, 2009)

o o o.. nope. I would be scared of falling and breaking my already broken back.. besides, I don't usually wear underwear.. lol


----------



## ajannasmom (Feb 8, 2009)

Shoes are another of my passions, the first should be obvious..., so I must say that I do owne a few "stripper" shoes...hubby loves them!!


----------



## JollieJanice (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes i do but then again I'm a stripper so they are part of my uniform lol. Boots are much more comfortable though. I love stripper boots they have some bad ones in florida and Atlanta. There's a girl on myspace called vida shoes and man does she have some bangers. She customizes them are self. i'm dying to go down there to get some I'd be a hit up north being that styles vary form state to state in this business.


----------



## kokometro (Feb 9, 2009)

I have tall silver stripper boots with lucite platforms and heels.  I ordered mucho pairs of stripper shoes from foreplay.com  or sunset shoes.

Fun.  

Lauren Hutton said something like "shoes like that should never touch the ground"


----------

